# Judge me on how I treat my cafe pet



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Beloved said:


> Her experiment is called virtual animal abuse and it encourages real-life animal abuse, just as Grand Theft Auto entices me to hijack cars and rob prostitutes.


*FINALLY I GET TO USE MY NEW FAVORITE POSTER!









*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Beloved said:


> Her experiment is called virtual animal abuse and it encourages real-life animal abuse, just as Grand Theft Auto entices me to hijack cars and rob prostitutes.
> 
> j/k. I don't even own GTA.


lol i thought ur j/k on the seriousness of THM's potential harmful experiment :crazy:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

StarryNights said:


> lol i thought ur j/k on the seriousness of THM's potential harmful experiment :crazy:


I was j/k on both. :wink:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Beloved said:


> I was j/k on both. :wink:


I suggest maroon for your pet color roud: it costs 1K but the effect on wellbeing is worth it roud:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, Starry, you changed your mood!
What made you change your mood? You've always been starry...


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

StarryNights said:


> I suggest maroon for your pet color roud: it costs 1K but the effect on wellbeing is worth it roud:


Howso? Is that the color of your pet?

I like the color of Maximus. I just wish I could buy him some bling.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Wow, Starry, you changed your mood!
> What made you change your mood? You've always been starry...


I'm exceptionally ecstatic today with all the love from the people I care about flooding in today =) It's also one of those *wake up calm* days after a period of extreme anger. Although in a few hours I have a midterm -yikes- too kind of you to notice =]:blushed:




Beloved said:


> Howso? Is that the color of your pet?
> 
> I like the color of Maximus. I just wish I could buy him some bling.


My pet is pinkroud:
I too wish more goodies were available to buy for the pet and inventory are there any black pets?


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

StarryNights said:


> I'm exceptionally ecstatic today with all the love from the people I care about flooding in today =) It's also one of those *wake up calm* days after a period of extreme anger. Although in a few hours I have a midterm -yikes- too kind of you to notice =]:blushed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've also been through moods of extreme anger...I can relate.
Especially afterwards...when I've done something that I didn't want to do...that is when the anger *POURS* in.


----------



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> **Pulls out a Trampoline**


I jump merrily on the trampoline of awesome!!!



Beloved said:


> Her experiment is called virtual animal abuse and it encourages real-life animal abuse, just as Grand Theft Auto entices me to hijack cars and rob prostitutes.
> 
> j/k. I don't even own GTA.


I agree, and lolly frogs encourage me to eat frogs whole, particularly if they are red or green 



Closet Extrovert said:


> I've also been through moods of extreme anger...I can relate.
> Especially afterwards...when I've done something that I didn't want to do...that is when the anger *POURS* in.


She relates to you and is a cafe pet abuser! We'll all got the capacity to be virtual MONSTERS!!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

TheHappyMinority said:


> I jump merrily on the trampoline of awesome!!!


*Would you expect me to own anything less?*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> I've also been through moods of extreme anger...I can relate.
> Especially afterwards...when I've done something that I didn't want to do...that is when the anger *POURS* in.


being forced to do something I don't want to do. or doing it coz im too angry to do anything else! ugh.. some people's existence in this world contribute to alot of self hatred mood bouts. I wish there could be an arena like the Colosseum where all the evil-ish world loathing pervy sociopaths can fight until their deaths. and the remaining person gets to be shackled on the gates of doom for the rest of his lonely existence as an emblem for all the haters. / end rant

On a happier note why aren't you feeding your pet?


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, I'm trying to feed my pet as much as my Gold points allow...:blushed:

I also hate the self hate moods...it makes me feel down.:sad:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Well, I'm trying to feed my pet as much as my Gold points allow...:blushed:
> 
> I also hate the self hate moods...it makes me feel down.:sad:


do you like it's color?


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

It's ok...what colours do you get?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Starry just wants to change someones color.

To answer an earlier post you can buy and use items like food on someone elses pet. I'm not sure about color items but you can send them. I did this for Viktoria's pet. roud:
*


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool. Sounds good.
My little pet is his pet colour.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> It's ok...what colours do you get?


well now you can check the different colors for yourself =)
Enjoy ^^


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Cool. Sounds good.
> My little pet is his pet colour.


*I'd send you some money to feed your pet but it looks like that has been taken care of.*


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Starrynights!
Thanks for the offer, Badwolf!:happy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Thanks for the offer, Badwolf!:happy:


**Hand twirling bow* My pleasure.*


----------

